# Iridopelma seladonium



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

So i made the mistake of looking through Michael scheller's gallery on his website and came across this

Michael Scheller - Vogelspinnen - Galerie

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

to say i am desperate for one would be an understatement!


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

wow, never seen one before? that's only good looking t 

The Tarantula Store -> Iridopelma seladonium

there's some more infor and pics


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

i reckon it makes a pokie metalica look dull!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Interesting, though I've heard that they're not really iridopelma... 

Gaudy though.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

DannyB said:


> So i made the mistake of looking through Michael scheller's gallery on his website and came across this
> 
> Michael Scheller - Vogelspinnen - Galerie
> 
> ...


Stunning species, known a guy vaguely that has them, breeds them too, last I heard.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Last thing i could discover was that there wasnt any left in captivity, atleast not in europe. I also read that someone was claiming to be breeding them but they turned out to be a different species. But i badly hope you are right!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

they are still in Europe. although not been known as I.seladonium for some time, at least 2 years.

those pics are of slings/small juvis, when they grow up into larger juvis they look like this










and then as adult females they look like this


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> Stunning species, known a guy vaguely that has them, breeds them too, last I heard.


only two people have paired up this species, both in Germany and no-one has yet had any spiderlings


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> only two people have paired up this species, both in Germany and no-one has yet had any spiderlings


I was hoping you would pipe up Steve, what are they called now then?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

DannyB said:


> I was hoping you would pipe up Steve, what are they called now then?


:lol2:
well it was given a 'placeholder name' of Avicularia cf. 'sooretama' but how valid thats going to be is anyones guess with the recent bombshell. Probably one of the 'Gen. nov. sp. nov.' thats still to be announced

and the word on the street is that there is only one mated female around currently (obviously there are other females, but those that 'know' are only pointing towards one that is mated) which was paired up back in June last year. But all i can say at the moment is that it wasnt Michael Scheller


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh, one of them huh. Thanks for the info, and the extra pictures, cant wait to have one some day!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

DannyB said:


> Last thing i could discover was that there wasnt any left in captivity, atleast not in europe. I also read that someone was claiming to be breeding them but they turned out to be a different species. But i badly hope you are right!


Well, either it is them, or a spider dressed as them!

Not mine though - alas.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> only two people have paired up this species, both in Germany and no-one has yet had any spiderlings


No one can be _certain_, surely?

How do you know that all kinds of people don't do (and manage) all sorts of things, without it ever really getting into the public domain?

Maybe it doesn't cross their mind or see any value to them putting it there?

Maybe they choose to shy away from anything like that?


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

I think we might be getting our wires crossed here. The first two pictures show adult females of Iridopelma (ex Typhochlaena) seladonium. Steves picture shows a separate species which was imported under the name I. seladonium, but which has nothing to do with this species. As Steve says, it appears to be close to Avicularia sooretama.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Michael Olsinia said:


> I think we might be getting our wires crossed here. The first two pictures show adult females of Iridopelma (ex Typhochlaena) seladonium. Steves picture shows a separate species which was imported under the name I. seladonium, but which has nothing to do with this species. As Steve says, it appears to be close to Avicularia sooretama.



ahah, cheers Michael 

some more research needed by myself to catch up methinks :2thumb:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Michael Olsinia said:


> I think we might be getting our wires crossed here. The first two pictures show adult females of Iridopelma (ex Typhochlaena) seladonium. Steves picture shows a separate species which was imported under the name I. seladonium, but which has nothing to do with this species. As Steve says, it appears to be close to Avicularia sooretama.


Thanks for the info, do you know of any I. seladonium's in Europe?



[email protected] said:


> ahah, cheers Michael
> 
> some more research needed by myself to catch up methinks :2thumb:


Steve Steve Steve, your powers are weakening :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

:lol2:

yup yup, it's my age

:lol2:


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

DannyB said:


> Thanks for the info, do you know of any I. seladonium's in Europe?


IIRC, Scheller had only a single female. I suspect there may be a small number hiding somewhere in Europe, but I don't know anyone who has any.


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

I've also seen a picture posted on AB a while back, which showed a species I think will be very closely related to seladonium. Unfortunately the pictures have since been taken down, luckily though I saved a copy first! If you want to see, send me a PM with your email addy


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> only two people have paired up this species, both in Germany and no-one has yet had any spiderlings


Avicularia sp. sooretama have been successfully bred at least once last year: 2nd Post Down.

At least, I assume they were captive bred based on the fact he had a mature male but it's possible that the sac came from a WC female.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Craig Mackay said:


> Avicularia sp. sooretama have been successfully bred at least once last year: 2nd Post Down.
> 
> At least, I assume they were captive bred based on the fact he had a mature male but it's possible that the sac came from a WC female.


ok, so i missed the hatching, lol
i knew it had been paired up, i dot keep up with Timo like i used to


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

DannyB said:


> So i made the mistake of looking through Michael scheller's gallery on his website and came across this
> 
> Michael Scheller - Vogelspinnen - Galerie
> 
> ...


I want one now.
Thanks alot
:whip:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ok, so i missed the hatching, lol
> i knew it had been paired up, i dot keep up with Timo like i used to


Not a good day for your reputation Stevo :whistling2:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

DannyB said:


> Not a good day for your reputation Stevo :whistling2:



meh, i never did have one with the new world stuff anyway :lol2:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeR said:


> I want one now.
> Thanks alot
> :whip:


Check out Phormingochilos everreti :welcome:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

DannyB said:


> Check out Phormingochilos everreti :welcome:



or Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatran Tiger" :2thumb:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> meh, i never did have one with the new world stuff anyway :lol2:


Ill never look at you with the same level of knowledge again. 


:lol2:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

DannyB said:


> Ill never look at you with the same level of knowledge again.
> 
> 
> :lol2:


i'll just pass you the papers and you can make up your own mind :lol2:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i'll just pass you the papers and you can make up your own mind :lol2:


Im sure there will be a thread to redeem yourself soon lol


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Is it alright to not like either of you. 
Added to my list, I'mma be broke!


----------

